# Florida Vacation Info



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I somehow wound up agreeing to take my mom and mother in law on vacation this summer, so we are looking for a spot with some non-fishing activities available in addition to being on the water. We have narrowed it down to Fort Myers/Cape Coral area, mainly because there are some really good vacation rental options there or Key Largo area with access to Everglades and the Keys. Any opinions/info on these two areas or any we are overlooking would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Naples or Marco Island would be nice as well. Lots of shopping an places to visit. Just a few hours from Largo. Airboat rides an gator farms, cool bars an great food. Goodland is fun but wouldn't stay there,more of old fishing community but lots of history. Great bar. Pends on what ya wanna do mostly.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

ft meyers area has some great fishing, marco island has shopping if you can afford it(we can't) and x2 on goodland, pretty serious fishing village, but if you're a fisherman it's a mecca.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Older ladies....shopping, good food, maybe some state parks with good scenery and wildlife


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

On the east coast you have St Augustine has a lot of history and is not far from Cape Kennedy space center with a lot to see there. Is also not far from Orlando and all they have to offer.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeppers, St. Augustine would be a great choice for that vacation. Check out the fort an all the shops along the strip. Over the bridge to the beaches,awesome shopping,food an sites. Great idea.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

East Coast vacation rentals are on average double what they cost on the West Coast of Florida and I really like the tranquil clear waters on the Gulf side. The lady that cuts my hair is from Florida and St Augustine was the first place she suggested. I guess I will have to look a little harder at the lodging options. We are trying to keep the costs down so we can go on an "unsupervised vacation" lol ASAP after this one.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok then Panama City,crystal clear water an white sandy beaches. Not as history driven as St. Augustine but touristy enough to be cheap. Less expensive sorry,lol. Ft myers an cape can't touch the beaches up there.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Pensacola not panama city,sorry.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

The wife and I happen to go to Destin two summers ago and Pensacola last summer for a wedding coincidentally so we are wanting to hit a new area. Sorry, sounding pretty picky. We considered the Mexico Beach/Apalachiola area (based on some info on 2cool threads) but pretty far from a major air port unless I am overlooking one.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I worked in the Fort Myers area and think it is a great area. Close to good beaches on Sanibel and Captiva and close enough to the Keys to get there for an overnight trip. Make a trip up to Venice Beach and hunt shark teeth and head to the Everglades to feed mosquitoes.. It is along way down there though and there are a lot of nice places in Florida much closer to Texas. The Keys are nice but kind of touristy . If you can take a boat or seaplane day trip out to the Dry Tortugas from Key West it is an incredible place.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

x2 on Marco Island


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Your wife, your Mom and your Mother in law? good gawd- 3 places I would go for sure- a bar, the bar, and any bar. Preferably really loud ones were you cant hear whats wrong with you.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

good site for rentals

www.vrbo.com


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

SANIBEL nough said


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Your wife, your Mom and your Mother in law? good gawd- 3 places I would go for sure- a bar, the bar, and any bar. Preferably really loud ones were you cant hear whats wrong with you.


I know, I know long story on how it came about. Just trying to be a good son both women have both lost their husbands far too early so we try to do a little more for them and they both deserve it.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The upper west coast of FL will probably have the best rates and maybe a little less crowding... depending on what summer months you pick. Make sure you are past spring break. Farther south you will run into more people the age of your Moms. The Bonita Springs to Naples area is very nice, good restaurants, and plenty of things to see and do. Definately check out VRBO.com for rentals in whatever area you pick.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

We have booked two condos in Dunedin, Fl at a place that provides a small boat with the condos. It is near Tampa and based on what I have read there are very nice beaches nearby and I matched us up with the Hill Tide Tarpon dates so we can get in some good fishing.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Take her to St. Pete and drop her off at the boccie ball/shuffle board club and let her hook up with a local studasaurus.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

greenhornet said:


> We have booked two condos in Dunedin, Fl at a place that provides a small boat with the condos. It is near Tampa and based on what I have read there are very nice beaches nearby and I matched us up with the Hill Tide Tarpon dates so we can get in some good fishing.


That sounds like a blast. Have fun.


----------

